# Illegal Marijuana



## souljalemon (May 4, 2006)

Marijuana has been made illegal with a bill full of lies it has only been illegal less than 1 percent of the time its been in use its better for you than ciggarets and alcohol its actually good for you in some respects no one has ever dyed of a OD of marijuana it is practically none addictive because of its low addictive factors rate if you smoke 6 Joints a week then in 10 years you will have very low mental and physical capablities as low as to be regarded as legaly handicapped but Marijuana has no risk factor of causing a lung disease or any kind of cancer and chronic drinking will kill you faster than smoking a pound of weed a night. It was only made illegal because of fake facts and a payed Congress any other Stoner out there has more facts post on the Forum.


----------



## Hick (May 4, 2006)

> if you smoke 6 Joints a week then in 10 years you will have very low mental and physical capablities as low as to be regarded as legaly handicapped


...****...if this were true, I would have the brain function of a cucumber.
    I've consumed for more than 30 years. Averageing closer to 10-15 joints(fat ones too) p/week.  Though some may question it, I'm perfectly functional.


----------



## Mutt (May 4, 2006)

ROFLMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!.
Where do you get these pics man......Wait I may not want to know. lol


----------



## yogi dc (May 4, 2006)

hell ya hick you are the man.. i know you have smoked a lot of bud in your day. it seems to me that you are a very well educated man and not a veg.
your pics are award winners. 

  i am so high right now. i just tried some of my harvets right now. it has been curing for about a week. i got a good 2 1/2 oz off of her. sorry no pics though dont have a camra anymore ex girlfriend took it back DAM HER. its is a really good stone.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 13, 2006)

souljalemon said:
			
		

> Marijuana has been made illegal with a bill full of lies it has only been illegal less than 1 percent of the time its been in use its better for you than ciggarets and alcohol its actually good for you in some respects no one has ever dyed of a OD of marijuana it is practically none addictive because of its low addictive factors rate if you smoke 6 Joints a week then in 10 years you will have very low mental and physical capablities as low as to be regarded as legaly handicapped but Marijuana has no risk factor of causing a lung disease or any kind of cancer and chronic drinking will kill you faster than smoking a pound of weed a night. It was only made illegal because of fake facts and a payed Congress any other Stoner out there has more facts post on the Forum.


 
Just like hick i used to smoke 7 blunt a day with my best friend wen i was in college and im only 19 ,i am ok not bad at all...

 uumm people that wasnt me it was my sister trying to make people hate me...
i dont find her point either lol...


----------



## pranicfever (May 13, 2006)

This may seem.. uh. i dunno.. but whats your point??? Cos i seemed to have missed it somewhere


----------



## 041181 (May 13, 2006)

that does not surprise  any of us ,,,


----------



## pranicfever (May 13, 2006)

again with the smart bleepedy bleepin bleeps..... i was being serious... I don't understand what the point of this post was and if someone has a problem wit me asking and bein a smart ass about it.. bring it to me in a PM... cos you don't need to be doin that out in the forum.. thank you.. now back to my point.. I just don't understand the point your trying to put across in this post Sol.... care to enlighten me?


----------



## Weeddog (May 14, 2006)

I believe the original poster was saying that smoking pot makes you stupid... or something like that..???


----------



## skunk (May 14, 2006)

funny feedback lol. exspecially the picture that hick stole from ganga gurus personal photo album lol.well boys i think im gonna go smoke a pound or 2 tonight and see me special ed teacher tommorow .


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 14, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> the picture that hick stole from ganga gurus personal photo album.


You're kidding right? I've seen that photo a dozen times in emails that were sent to me as far back as a couple of years.


----------



## skunk (May 14, 2006)

stoney , i see you either did,nt pick up on that it was suppose to be a joke . or you still havent picked up on my humor yet. or even maybe youre still holding a grudge from the  last time i yanked your and mutts chain for having 500 post in 2 months time . either or , im sure hick nor ganga was offended by it. never mind i see the problem in your quote above you have a period after photo album. making it the end of a sentence instead of a period after lol percisley the way i have it in my sentence . so was that a way to make me look like a idiot or did you not see it ? anyways who cares right. were suppose to be in here talking about marijuana anyways right?


----------



## Hick (May 15, 2006)

I'm only offended if ganja's been sittin' on _my_ shitter..


----------



## skunk (May 15, 2006)

nope . that was suppose to be ganga sitting on his own toilet . and you compenscated his picture to show us all . but evidently it wasnt to funny for some .


----------

